# simple tank



## sethshaun (Jun 13, 2009)

Wow am I a very happy person! I picked up my 4 juvenile D. Luecs a couple of days ago and I have not been able to wipe the smile off my face! While I’m not new to amphibians these are my first darts. They are happy little hunters, albeit clumsy and cute, hunters none the less! I will admit I was interested because they are dinural unlike my other phibs, and since day one they have been out and moving around even more than I expected. I was very pleased when I opened the shipping container to see how plump and vibrant they appeared. I was a little concerned about how they would do being shipped from California to Florida but all went as well as I could have wanted. 
So, the tank… I researched as much as my patience would allow, then dove in. I believe I constructed at least an adequate, if not aesthetically pleasing playground for them. I kept it as simple as I believed was necessary for long term health of the inhabitants. Starting with some cypress knees with the bark boiled off, and black pond foam…twice…after it dried I let four crickets live in there for a week to find the traps the shrinking foam creates. Then the black silicone and cocoa fiber, I like the variety with the long fibrous mats in it…looks more wild? Then I used porous lava rock for a lightweight cheap base instead of the clay spheres, I’ve used these several times with no ill results-if someone knows something bad about them please let me know. On top of that layer is screen and then a mix of organic soil/moss/cocoa fiber/bark/leaves. Finally the plants! Home depot broms, variegated creeping fig, 3 kinds of fern, and a miniature elephant ear look-a-like and one other moisture loving plant that still remains nameless to me but I noticed others use often here.
I suppose I should mention I am using a Zoo Med 18” cube with a piece of 18”x18”x1/4” glass that I had cut and black siliconed on top instead of the OEM screen. 
If I had to do it again…actually I’m hooked so the next time I build a tank I would like to try the foam and then cut to shape method that I have seen here. It looks really nice when all 3 sides are foamed, I did partial coverage on the sides more like a cut bank, but I really think what I will go for next time is the “ ray of sunlight exposes a hole in the jungle look”. Also a taller tank with t-5’s or t-3’s instead of pc’s...I’m going to say its probly 8 degrees warmer in the tank than room temp. The tank was setup for about 2 months before any inhabitants moved in so I had a good idea of the daily temps. (max 82 min 71 at night) Humidity is easy enough to control, it hovers around 90 to 100 percent but I make sure to open the door once a day minimum for some fresh air. Which doesn’t seem to bother them, they tend to ignore me when they are hunting, and only look up when they are not engaged in some other business-which I also believe is a testement to captive breeding! I believe since the tank had some time to age there is plenty of micro fauna for them to snack on in between meals; they are forever eating tiny crawlies that are just barely visible to me. 
I hand mist although it doesn’t seem to take much. I might get into misters when I do a paladrium with some sort of sump tank so I can have the pump and a filter easily accessible down below in a later project. Right now I have a semi naturalistic water dish up front that seems more than adequate at this particular juncture. 
The whole thing seems pleasingly cheap and simple compared to reef tanks, one of my money sucking pastimes. Some other things I would change…I would lay down the cash for an acrylic dart specific/humidity specific tank with some airflow or fan spots so I can see in the front glass, although I think the condensation gives the luecs a sense of security. I would get a taller tank, and some more…elitist flora…maybe I should say region specific to the inhabitants flora. But for the investment/enjoyment ratio I am happy. There is something to be said about simple.


----------



## sethshaun (Jun 13, 2009)

now if i can figure out the best way to get you folks some pictures! i tried photobucket direct link, all files too large. working on it....i created a photobucket account just for this.....see if this works

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket

well, that worked when i clicked on it and it was too easy...that probly means someone wont like it. let me know if i need to better my attempt. thank you.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hiya mate...

First of all, Welcome to the board, youll have a good time here.

Its great to see someone so enthusiastic 

Sorry to say the link aint working mate, it just reopens this thread when i click it...

You want the link to be able to post pics...

Its the 4th one down when you hover over your pic on photobucket.

Cant wait to see some pics.

Richie


----------



## taggdog (Nov 27, 2008)

Congrats on getting your frogs.

On suggestion on your tank, with the zoo med cubes I get a piece of glass cut and just place it on top of the mesh screen, that way if I want a little more ventilation I can take it off or just half cover it. It gives a little more flexibility with your humidity. 
Enjoy your frogs!


----------



## sethshaun (Jun 13, 2009)

*pictures added*

i keep getting invalid file when i try to post from photobucket. i have resized them by realoading on there and also with office picture manager. any ideas? i dont think thumbnails show up big enough to see. oh and yes i did use the fourth one down


----------



## fraser2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

wow great looking tank and frogs mate


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Your tank is fantanstic! Looks great . To top it off, it looks perfect for your leucs! My only suggestion is to maybe tuck a few small leaves anywhere that there's some floor space. Your frogs and microfauna will appreciate it. Welcome, congratulations, and good luck!


----------



## dart_frog_junkie (Apr 9, 2009)

Your Viv looks awesome I'm sure those Leucs are lovin' it!


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

Very nice! Welcome to the obsession 

Georgia


----------



## rollei (Jun 4, 2009)

Where did you get your leucs? And the viv looks great.


----------



## sethshaun (Jun 13, 2009)

I got the Leucs from JL-exotics in California. 

ps- leaves added to list, magnolia and live oak grow locally and naturally here! and some type of small persimmons. i also added strips/chunks of cypress bark from the boiled knees, they make some decent caves!

thanks yall!


----------



## EricDoan (Jul 6, 2009)

The tank looks really nice! Luecs are great starter dart frogs. Enjoy this new hobby.


----------



## rollei (Jun 4, 2009)

Awesome, because I'm going to pick up two frogs from JL. I'm glad to hear he raises active frogs.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Simple tank?

Where?

This is most certainly not a "simple" tank, when I think of simple, I think of a tank with some litter and plant cuttings thrown in...

You can see youve thought about this, and it looks absolutely brilliant mate.

Those leucs are gonna love it, Glad you got the pics working.

Richie


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: pictures added*

That viv of urs looks really good.

Well done, I expected something no way as good as this wen it said "simple viv".

Great job!


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

Very inspiring! I'm looking into doing my first build. I was just going to do a plain 29 gallon tank but after seeing this I may have to go with a vert. Did you order that viv off the website or from a dealer?


----------



## sethshaun (Jun 13, 2009)

I believe that Zoo Med cube came from a local dealer called The Reptile Shack. I have 4 more but of the Exo Terra variety. Those were purchased at Petsupermarket for quite a lot less. Both are very nice, I like to "fine tune" the tanks all the time so the front doors are great! Decent ventilation but screen needs to be placed over the front vents or fruit flies will escape. 


What I meant by "simple tank" was no fancy lights, ( which I'd like to have) no water feature, (want one) no clay balls or false bottom(there is still good drainage)and no true jungle flora( sure wish I had some of that!) The "Master Tank" that I am building in my head will have all that and more!...(and probly be a pain in the arse to keep) and expensive. What I have now allows me to be very entertained and its cheap and very maintaineable. There for I am happy! (But always a tinkerer!) 
Thanks all for the kind words!


----------



## sethshaun (Jun 13, 2009)

Here is what it looks like 14 months later. I am sorta proud of the fern in the top right hand corner. It was picky and always seemed to get brown at the tips, but about 8 months later it seemed to acclimate after it lost all the foliage. (Maybe im more proud of my abundant patience  My next tank will have better air flow and better lighting. Thanks for looking.


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

Holy crap!, 14 months can change a lot  i love it


----------



## sethshaun (Jun 13, 2009)

two year update. tried some different plants. kept some, and tossed others. couple pictures before and after trimming. Very low maintenance tank. I let it grow out way too much...but no apparent problems so far.


----------



## gnod (Sep 12, 2011)

awesome looking setup..


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

I like the Leuc in the second picture just hanging out and posing...


----------



## sethshaun (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah that one has got me trained. Whenever I walk by it sucks in it's stomach so I will feed it more. Works every time. 
Thanks for looking. 
Seth 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=26.676349,-80.720630


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Great looking tank, I love the progression of it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice color full plant growth.


----------

